# The Glory Hole or Plan C



## stu8fish (Feb 12, 2015)

The Glory Hole. 

A barky dog at plan A site and a bust at the plan B site led to a hastily conceived plan C.

Plan C was to park up inconspicuously, walk for a bit jumping a couple of fences and then descend 20 feet down a steel ladder to a dryish river bed. Checking carefully the depth of the water, the colour of the sky and possibility of a water board jobs worth on the way. 

Once we had established water was shallow, the sky was grey and it was T break for the waterboard man a short walk upstream led to a successful plan C.  

High above our heads as we walk up the tunnel from the outfall is a man made earth and concrete structure weighing thousands of tonnes. In the background there is a persistant gushing water sound that gets worse when you stop to listen. Ignore in and it goes away phew! 

Closer to the vertical section this gives way to water, 313000 million litres of it to be precise. 

First conceived in 1946 money was tight and it took until 1962 for the scheme to get underway. The enabling act of parliament was passed in 1968 and construction was started in 1973 and completed in 1975. 

It took until 1978 to fill the reservoir for the first time, and it has rarely been at maximum capacity since then.

The topography of the land surrounding Bewl results in a relatively small natural catchment area which, on its own, would yield insufficient water to fill the lake. The construction of two water-pumping pipelines has increased the catchment area to over 400 square miles, allowing additional river water to be pumped in.

In winter and when the flow in the Medway exceeds 275 million litres per day ( About 3.2 cubic meters per second for the WW kayakers out there.) the water is pumped from the river Medway to fill the largest reservoir in the south of England.

This serves the people to give clean drinking water to the masses. 

This spillway in designed like an inverted bell so water can enter from the whole perimeter these are called Glory Hole or Bell mouth spillways. They seem to be common on reservoirs in Britain.

The surrounding area is a country park with many activities and events to attract customers to its £8 per car parking charge.

It also has many rules, I have copied them from their web site.

" Swimming is not permitted. The water is deep, cold and algae blooms can occur

Children must be supervised at all times

Cyclists must observe the Bewl Cycling Code available from the Visitor Centre and must cycle slowly and carefully as the track is uneven. They must give adequate warning of their approach and must give way to all other users at all times.

The Round Reservoir Route is only suitable for mountain bikes and is closed to cyclists and horseriders from 1st November until the following Spring

The Round Reservoir Route is 12.5 miles and can take walkers up to 5 hours. Conditions may be muddy and uneven and suitable footwear should be worn

Dogs must be kept under control at all times and are not allowed in water, picnic areas, playground or club area”


Now I read these carefully and conclude that our excursion did not break any rules so I am happy to share some photos. 


Top view


Expletive. by stu8fish, on Flickr
The pope


Overflowing. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Looking up the vertical pipe.


Daylight. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Looking back down to the outfall.


Torchlight. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Selfie, fully clothed.


Selfie 2 by stu8fish, on Flickr

Brickworks.



Man in tunnel. by stu8fish, on Flickr

Reflecting on a great day out.


Bewl. by stu8fish, on Flickr

In all a good day out.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 12, 2015)

There's a little geezer in the way in shot 1......nice work Stu.


----------



## chubs (Feb 12, 2015)

its not always cold in there 

didnt they submerge a village to create this reservoir?
and when its extremely low on water its sometimes visible?

nice pics, i looked to go in once but there was an alarm going off and a lot of water so i left it.


----------



## Megaman (Feb 12, 2015)

Hahaha the 6th picture is like The Fugitive scene - "Give it up Kimble, there's no way out of here" . Great pics - Cheers!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 13, 2015)

Fantastic photos, looks like you had a great day out! 
Thanks for sharing your adventure with us.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 13, 2015)

Great day out indeed and a very nice Plan C as well  

I really enjoyed this seeing as it's not my usual type of venue but with help from Stufish, I was introduced to the world of playing with light. This is a technique I want to delve deeper into as I LOVE the results and I must give props to Stu for the tips and assistance with my pics, a couple of which I have added below:


Curvacious by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManInStuSparks by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManInExit by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


ManUpTop by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 13, 2015)

Nailed the painted tunnel shot. Neat.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2015)

Awesome structure,thanks for sharing both.


----------



## smiler (Feb 13, 2015)

It doesn't appear that you broke any rules, but if they see your post it's odds on they will come up with a few new ones, great pics, Thanks


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks good and the light painting is ace.
I guess if they see you go in they don't bother to come looking for you but just hit the 'flush' button?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 15, 2015)

That's fantastic. Very nice and very nice. Looks like a top day!


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 16, 2015)

Excellent stuff guys
enjoyed reading that report


----------

